# Implantation bleeding



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

I had e/t last wednesday, so think that makes me 7 days post transfer

When i had e/t they said i might get a bleed, but i didn't.
Also, Have not had any implantaion bleeding, surely little embie has settled in by now if this was going to work.

I do have veiny sore (.)(.)'s but they are not as bad as they were yesterday or day before.

Am loosing hope that this has worked for us.

Do you always have bleeding when you get a bfp.

Any help will be welcomed 

Thankyou

An anxcious nicola x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you had ET last Wednesday then you're right, you're 7dpt today.  What day transfer did you have ie when did you have EC ?

I can completely empathise with you but it is still very early days yet.  It's actually a minority who get implantation bleed and not the majority so don't feel disheartened because you've not noticed any spotting, it's more common not to get it than it is.

As for symptoms, I would honestly try not to over analyse anything....symptoms or lack of them.  All the drugs through treatment will effect our bodies, especially the HCG trigger injection before EC which can stay in your body for up to 14 days....and this is same hormone that released from implanted embie so may cause pg like symptoms...and on top of that you've got the progesterone support through 2ww which again causes pg like symptoms such as sore boobs, nausea, bloatedness etc.

There really is no way of knowing what's happening until you actually test on test day.  You need to allow you embie to implant (anywhere up to 12 days old) and release enough of it's own HCG hormone for you to even start to get pg symptoms....most women who get pg naturally don't even experience pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks or so.....it's only because we know we've had embies put back that we search for any signs....in reality there is no way of telling.

Hang in there....you're half way through the 2ww.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Hiya Chick  , dont panic Mr Manwaring!!, I had NO SYMPTOMS WHATSOEVER on my last cycle huni, no implant spotting or sore boobies, nout!!. I totally thought it hadnt worked as I had spotting on my last two cycles,  and those little uns didnt stick arround. Implantation bleeding in an exception rather than a rule, and only a small percentage of women experience it, so chill  . I echo what Minxy has said, and she is a brilliant minefield of knowledge hun. Just try and relax, I know totally easier said than done.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thankyou minxy- you have put my mind at rest a bit now.
I had e/t on day 2. Have one little grade 2 embie on board.
think the reason i am worried more is that i only had 2 eggs and one of them fertilised abnormally.
I have endo which they think has effected egg quality.

Gogo- thankyou for your advice too and congrats hun, not long till you have your baby

nicola x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Nicola

If you had a day 2 transfer then little embie is only 9 days old....still plenty of time to implant so just keep thinking those positive thoughts.

I too have endo (stage 4) but luckily it's not effected my egg quality or quantity (despite my age!) so it's certainly not always a factor....it's so hard to know what can cause poorer response and/or abnormal fertilisation, especially on your 1st IVF.

Hopefully that one little embie is a fighter....as they say, it only takes one !

Good luck
Natasha 

PS....*Gogo*...can't believe you've only got a month to go !! How exciting


----------



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Nicola 

I had a 5 day blast transfer on sat , i am kinda going out my mind too on this implantaion bleed and whether you do or dont get it ... 
I have been having af pains that come and go and also funny twinges , but no spotting still trying to think   ..
Not sure if mine should have by now ? 

take care 
sarah xx


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

Saralou09 I know what you mean I have been the same. I keep getting sort of a heavy feeling down below which I get before AF also I have a tilted uterus, feel a bit light headed sometimes. I put this down to all the meds we are taking. I am on day 8pet, and no sign of implantation bleed. But after reading through the posts it sounds like not everyone gets a bleed, gives me a glimmer of hope I was getting very worried. 

Love and        to all and goodluck

XXX


----------

